# About for Scolopendra madagascarensis...



## Voks (Jul 26, 2012)

I was ordered two of Scolopendra madagascarensis and received yesterday.


this is the pictures of it.

But i what i really order was this one.(http://bugzuk.com/images/imageviewe...e&image_name=bugzuk5683_s.madagascarensis.JPG)

I think they have really different lookings. Most of different is their last tergertite.

So i request to Mr.Martin but he said the photos of pedes what i received is surely S.madagascarensis.

I can't agree with that opinion.. I think what i received is surely Scolopendra subspinipes..

How about your opinion? are they seems alike?


----------



## Voks (Jul 26, 2012)

here is another pictures.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like S. subspinipes subspinipes to me as well. the one in the link looks pretty neat.  

If you're living in the United States then keep an eye out for some rare captive bred plings in a couple of months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello!

First sp is Scolopendra subspinipes subespinipes and there is not actually living in madagascar. 

Scolopendra madagascariensis is a doubtfull sp described with only one centipede by Attems. So thas is not probably that you have it. In other hand here you have the last paper  of Scolopendra sp. discovered, that casually comes from madagascar.

http://www.pfeil-verlag.de/04biol/pdf/spix33_2_06.pdf

In third place, the other picture of the other pede that you has shown is probably Comocephalus incongruens, and it not looks like to be present in Madagascar.

Cheers
Carles

---------- Post added 07-26-2012 at 02:11 PM ----------




KyuZo said:


> Looks like S. subspinipes subspinipes to me as well. the one in the link looks pretty neat.
> 
> If you're living in the United States then keep an eye out for some rare captive bred plings in a couple of months


Hey men! And what's going on with your europaean friends? 

C'mon don't keep us with this expectative 

Cheers dude!
Carles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 26, 2012)

Androctonus_bic said:


> Hey men! And what's going on with your europaean friends?
> 
> C'mon don't keep us with this expectative
> 
> ...


Lol, i don't want to speak too early, in fear that i might jinx it and my female might end up eating all her eggs.  
Then i'll have nothing to show, haha, but I guess you guys might have already know that i have some 
S. hardwickei that i've been trying to breed.  One of the females laid some eggs already and is currently on it.  

along with that, someone else also has another rare specie is on eggs also.  If he is successful, then you'll 
definitely be hearing about it soon enough.  

altho pedes are unpredictable, so don't get your hopes up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jwrighta (Jul 27, 2012)

KyuZo said:


> Looks like S. subspinipes subspinipes to me as well. the one in the link looks pretty neat.
> 
> If you're living in the United States then keep an eye out for some rare captive bred plings in a couple of months


I'll be waiting...please keep me posted.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 27, 2012)

Beeen waiting with hopes of grand(and expensive) things.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 27, 2012)

me too always looking and looking.............


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been out of town.  i'm coming home tonight and will check up on her.  

...will keep you guys posted.


----------



## coldvaper (Jul 30, 2012)

KyuZo said:


> I've been out of town.  i'm coming home tonight and will check up on her.
> 
> ...will keep you guys posted.


Any word? Looking forward to the plings.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 30, 2012)

I checked in on her last night and she is still on eggs !


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 30, 2012)

And where are the pictures? My S. cingulata already has protonynphs... next week pictures and posibly the other week, pedelings!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Gnat (Jul 31, 2012)

nice thread-jacking seen in the last 8 posts


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 31, 2012)

Androctonus_bic said:


> And where are the pictures? My S. cingulata already has protonynphs... next week pictures and posibly the other week, pedelings!
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


I'm afraid to disturb her.  she was cleaning her eggs this morning and i almost have a heart attack because i thought that she was eating them.  anyway, it doesn't look like she has that many eggs.  It looks to be about 30 at most is my guess.  she is back to her coil position now.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 31, 2012)

KyuZo said:


> she was cleaning her eggs this morning and i almost have a heart attack because i thought that she was eating them.


hehehe! Sometimes, I also felt that sensation... but usually, at the end and IMO, they are not so cannibal like it's usually writen. But it is better to be carefull with this precious spp. (I also have lost some cingulata pede in the past and some mutilans)

in other hand, Good luck with it!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 2, 2012)

The species on the pics looks like Scolopendra subspinipes. In fact there was an import from Madagascar that included Sc. subspinipes. As the species is recorded from Madagascar it is not sure if the specimen really come from Madagascar or if a collector or dealer just want to make money by selling cheap Sc. subspinipes as something special from Madagascar.

The pictures of the webshop clearly show Cormocephalus incongruens, a species that has been recorded for Madagascar some years ago.



best wishes

chris


----------



## Voks (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree with your opinion. But the seller doesn't agree with my opinion. he said he surely import them from madgascar and what you got is surely Scolopendra madagascarensis.
I think it's nonsense. There is no one who can said "same" the pictures of website between my photo what i take!
Most different point is it's terminal legs! he said your species is just older on so when it was young, it has that(the photos on the website.) colorform and thick terminal legs.
How this amazing answer... Cormocephalus change it's name to Scolopendra!


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 16, 2012)

Most sellers do not agree with opinions that make the price smaller...


----------



## singingchicken (Sep 24, 2012)

I am at the moment waiting for a S.alternans and one of these so called S.madagascariensis to arrive, after seeing this thread i'm a little disappointed to have found out it's just a subspinipes. 
When mine arrive i'll update this thread with pictures of my "S.madagascariensis" to clarify wether they really are subspinipes or madagascariensis. Also if it does turn out to be a madagascan subspinipes that's pretty cool!


----------

